# Glove box scratch - how do I remove it??



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a two-three inch scratch which is very white........looks awful, but it's not too deep. Any tips on masking it or removing it, please ??

stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is it on the black plastic or the alloy :?:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

on the plastic  . Gutted. ttjay has one but if there's a way of making it unnoticeable then fine. But like I say, I know it's there....

stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could try a black marker pen test it some were out of sight first


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I did think about that.....I have a really fine-tipped indelible but I'm scared it will be the 'wrong' black.....mind you, it can't look any worse!

thanks for the tip

stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stu_tt said:


> I did think about that.....I have a really fine-tipped indelible but I'm scared it will be the 'wrong' black.....mind you, it can't look any worse!
> 
> thanks for the tip
> 
> stu


As I said try it some were out of sight first :idea:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> stu_tt said:
> 
> 
> > I did think about that.....I have a really fine-tipped indelible but I'm scared it will be the 'wrong' black.....mind you, it can't look any worse!
> ...


will do. Cheers Andy

stu


----------

